# Expats in Palawan



## nosredna (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm wondering if there are any expats living on Palawan and what you can tell me about your experience there. What part of Palawan do you live; Puerto Princesa, El Nido, elsewhere? How are the living conditions, cost of food and housing, shopping, hospitals, entertainment, etc. Anything you can share would be appreciated.


----------

